# CarPro IronX/TarX/Hydro02/Reload Vs Octavia VRS *Bleeding Content*



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hello again guys! I was contacted by a friend in a panic about his pretty new Octavia VRS, he worked near a shipyard and he said the car has "some fallout on it"... little did he or I know, it's by far the worst case i've ever come across.

Quick call to the big guy Craig at CarPro and went and picked up some Iron X and new Hydro Lite to trial. As always thanks to Craig, he forever goes out his way to help others where he can.

Onto the damage in question...

20150419_085128

20150419_085019

20150419_085012

20150419_085031

20150419_085059

20150419_085114

IMG_20150419_085156

IMG_20150419_085209

Pre-wash IronX test...

20150419_085726

IMG_20150419_085746

20150419_090130

IMG_20150419_090143

All washing/wheels etc done and then first round of Iron X...

20150419_090359

20150419_090407

20150419_090419

Now on to de-tarring. I have used Tardis since I started "detailing", it's been the best on the market for a long time. I was keen to try TarX for a while as I love the CarPro range, i've just finished my last tin of Tardis and was really looking forward to trying this out.

Cost wise it's never going to be great because Tardis is cheap for a gallon in fairness but TarX shocked me at just how good it was. 
It softened the tar better, it clung better and I used less. Literally one wipe of the tar spots and they were removed.

Previously I would always double hit a car with tardis to protect my clay/paintwork but one going round with my favourite applicator and TarX and the car was done. I think the lack of dilution by the wash water on TarX really helped it against the tar, it didn't run down the car like Tardis does.

I can't recommend it highly enough and more will be on order, we have a new king in my opinion. Pictures below...

20150419_092939

20150419_092945

On now to 2nd coating of IronX...

20150419_094748

20150419_094755

20150419_094835

A couple of close ups to show just how IX works...

20150419_095203

20150419_095224

3 Coats it took to leave a clean surface with minimal bleeding left... Almost 2 litres used all in..

20150419_112136

Clayed with Bilt Hamber and snowfoam/AS spray wax combo, the claying again made a nice difference also. A quick coat of Hydr02 lite to aid drying and as a trial... beading is fantastic for something that will coat literally everything it touches and takes 5 minutes to use... another brilliant product from CarPro and will keep a car coated for around 3 months.

IMG_20150419_121955

Inside for drying and light polishing, sealed with CarPro Reload 2014. It's such a strong product and excels on colours like Silver and White, it was the only option.

Some afters, the sun just wouldn't play ball sadly but it's a stunning car in the flesh, very impressed by it inside and out...

20150419_150916

20150419_150923

20150419_150935

20150419_151014

20150419_151000

20150419_150948


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

_*SUPERB!!!*_:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Bleeding brilliant:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

My god that's the worst case I've ever seen nice work


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank goodness for fallout remover.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

That looks very impressive, definitely going to get some of the carpro tar remover!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

fantastic work, picures and write up, thanks for sharing


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If i find 1 orange spot on my car i freak out, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Epic bleeding pics mate


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow!!! Now that is proper fallout!!! Great work on the car.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow never seen anything like it! Nice work i like the colour!!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Bet it smelt nice round there! Great job!


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, hope you got a couple of beers for that.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Superb work :thumb: Quite possibly the best bleeding ive seen


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I had another forum member tell me he's never used Tardis since discovering TarX his thoughts were the same as mine.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeez that is some crazy bleeding there, great job! Thanks for the TarX review too, looking for another tar remover to try.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Jesus wept, that fallout was insane.....great work on shifting it


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice work, the stench must have been horrendous from that amount of IronX :doublesho but cant argue with results.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Imagine what the paint would have looked like if you just had clay:doublesho (I know as I've done one that bad with clay).

I must be the only person who didnt get on with TarX, I still had tar left after using it loads


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Gally! 

I wouldn't have wasted 2L of expensive Iron-X on that one though, would have gone an old school oxalic acid cleaner on it for sure. Both way cheaper and a lot more effective for removing iron. :thumb:

Sucks for this guy though, looks like he going to have issues all the time with this fallout. He might have to wash his car every day!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job and write up, impressive pics. Got to admit I am loving the car pro range at the moment . Stunning VRS


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just got some car pro iron x with the lemon smell, gonna give the r32 a wash after work today.

My silver e36 had fall out like this, theres picture on here and DMH a member on here who washed it wont a competition, they had never seen fall out like it. Damn seized calipers


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my gosh how bad was the bleading on that.
great job on the clean up.
that's one nice looking skoda


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Very much appreciated. He has actually moved jobs so hopefully it'll never see these issues again! 

CarPro deserve so much credit for their range!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

You werent joking when you described it as bleeding!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Worst fallout I've ever seen! Great job!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great pictures, brilliant work well done


----------



## Freebo (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this thread is a couple of months old but I've never seen fallout that bad before! Done a great job and not supprised at the amount of IronX used!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

:doublesho
That car is white?!?!


----------

